# my first woodshop?



## shanec (Apr 10, 2011)

Looking to build a small woodshop, starting out with personal, friends and family projects. After some catching up and current practice, Id like to start working for paid projects.

My dad's got some land(outside city limits) I can use for a small shop, maybe to start out at 20footx30foot. With me eventually wanting to be a business, I want to build the shop, as if it was in city limints, only .5 mile from the scity limit at the moment. Ill be building the shop my self.

what do I need to look at:

1.Building to city and state code? Did find out, if under 2500 sq feet, fire code. I can build on said land.
2. So many inches per stationary tool, Id start out with just table saw, a banch, and power hand tools and work space.
3. Can I get an LLC for a woodshop
4. what about chemicals.
5. Business plan.

thanks


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Since you are outside of city limits, consider where you will get utilities.

1. Power: how far utility company will run line to shop, 1 phase or 3 phase? deposite, contract for minimum service.

2. Water: well, spring, or public utility company? cost of tap into public utility, service line installation, deposite and contract for minimum service. Or, if well or spring, cost of pump, tank, and filter.

3. Sewer: what comes in has to go out. Same as above. If you have to go to a septic tank, can you get a permit? has land been perk tested.

Besides having utilities, is this location a good place for doing business? Will potential customers be able to find you, is it visable to trafic? If you put up a sign will anybody see it?

If you want to do this as an income making business, are you prepared to support it and yourself for a few years until it might be able to show a profit? Have a "plan B" in case it never shows a profit. I have been a business owner for 12 years and am just now beginning to show a profit; have always had to have a day job to live on.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

If you don't have much money you might consider working for someone else for a while if you can find the work. Save up your money as you work and buy tools and machinery as the opportunity arises. To start a business you will need some cash to get you through in the beginning stages else you will be under capitalized and will pay a heavy price - it may even cause your business to fail when other wise it might have succeeded. By working for someone else for a while you can learn a lot and get a lot of experience - especially if they take an interest in you. Whatever you do I wish you the best because times are really hard right now. God Bless.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

When I moved to WV less than a year ago, I was looking at large expanses of property outside of the city limits. I was planning to have a shop erected on my property simply for hobby purposes. By the time I figured out 1) - 3) in Crank's post, I abandoned the idea and bought a home within city limits. It was going to be a headache, an expensive headache, and no one was particularly interested in helping me. I think Crank raises excellent points to consider.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

If you could work in for a business like you are wanting to build you could see the needs first hand. The tools, the building etc. That could be worth as much as you make working.


----------



## auggy53 (Jan 23, 2011)

as a retired carpenter ive seen lots of people start a business , thats the easy part . staying in business is the hard part ! best of luck


----------

